# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle 11g - Entranez-vous  administrer une base de donnes

## Invit

*Oracle 11g
Entranez-vous  administrer une base de donnes*
**



> Ce livre sur Oracle 11g analyse en profondeur le travail avant, pendant et aprs la mise en exploitation d'une base de donnes. L'administration des bases de donnes Oracle devient de plus en plus transparente mais la comprhension des tches  la charge d'un administrateur reste primordiale. Aussi,  l'aide d'une cinquantaine d'exercices, l'auteur vous invite  perfectionner vos connaissances sur l'installation d'un serveur Oracle, le choix des valeurs  affecter aux paramtres d'initialisation, les fichiers et les objets Oracle. Vous construirez des scnarios de sauvegarde et de restauration, programmerez des travaux et vous pourrez ainsi dcouvrir par la pratique les nouveaux outils spcifiques  la version Oracle 11g. Dans un but didactique, afin de favoriser la comprhension totale des tches de l'administrateur, l'auteur propose des rponses  l'aide d'outils graphiques ou de scripts SQL.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

